# tastatur beim laptop spinnt!!



## ryuza (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe ein problem mit meinem laptop (Samsung r60plus):
Die „Fn“-Taste, die bei laptops immer unten links neben der strg taste liegt, hat sich irgendwie eingerastet und jetzt schreibe ich immer die alternativen buchstaben mit meiner tastatur. Es ist in etwa so wie das „eingerastete shift“ mit dem man dann immer groß schreibt nur halt mit der besagten taste… weiß jemand wie ich diesen modus wieder ausschalte, damit ich wieder normal mit meiner tastatur schreiben kann??ich muss die taste jetzt immer die ganze zeit gedrueckt halten um normal zu schreiben… 
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, wuerde mich sehr freuen… danke im voraus!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (3. Januar 2008)

ryuza am 03.01.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand wie ich diesen modus wieder ausschalte, damit ich wieder normal mit meiner tastatur schreiben kann??


Geht das nicht im BIOS? 

SSA


----------



## ryuza (3. Januar 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 03.01.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ryuza am 03.01.2008 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was muss ich denn dann im Bios machen??


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2008)

ryuza am 03.01.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 03.01.2008 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




welche tasten oder buchstaben mienst du überhaupt? die Fn-tasten haben ja nur bei den F-tasten und bei den pfeiltasten eine bedeutung, jedenfalls bei meinem R50. warum musst du also beim schreiben was korrigieren?

oder meinst du, dass zB QWER und ASDF einwandfrei gehen, aber die quasi untereinanderliegenden tasten 

7890
UIOP
JKLÖ
M,.-

plötzlich zahlen und zeichen schreiben....? wenn dem so ist: du hast nur den nummernblock aktiviert - ein NBook hat ja idR keinen nummernblock, daher kann man mit Fn+"Num" ("Num" is bei meinem R50 auf der F11) einen nunmmernblock simulieren - die oben beschrieben zahlen+buchstaben werden dann zu den buchataben/zahlen, die in grün auf den tasten stehen   also

789+
456*
123-

das ist alles   einfach erneut Fn+F11, dann isses wieder normal.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (11. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 03.01.2008 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ryuza am 03.01.2008 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich kann bei meiner Notebook tastatur die tasten mit einen flachen gegenstand(Buttermesser oder Schraubenzieher) die tasten rausmachen. 
Ich hab auch schon mal die tasten rausgemacht um die  krümelraussaugen, oder um es von klebrigen substanzen reinigen zumüssen. Außerdem musste ich noch ein paar tasten vertauschen, da ich ein französisches láptôpé abe.

Mach dir keine sorgen, die rausgemachten Tasten rasten schnell wieder ein. Man kann da eigentlich nicht so viel kaputt machen. Ich denke mal das bedienkonzept ist so orientiert worden das selbst Kretti und Bletti die tasten rein und rausbauen können 

Wenn die FN taste einrastet müsste aber eigentlich irgendeine LED angehen damit du siehst das du gerade das FN Numpad aktiviert hast.


----------

